# DCC track cleaning car



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*For dry-wipe after a wet cleaning*
_DCC controlled pads.

MNP track cleaning car._
A weighted car of Walthers or Accurail origin, fitted with rotating pads and DCC controlled functions.
All-wheel electrical pickup. Pads are spring loaded for constant pressure. About ten road names.
MSRP, $109-$130. Older D.C. units are $25.
Reviews I've seen are favorable. None negative so far.
_[Edit]: DCC functions include pad on/off and pad spin direction._

Its primary function is as a dry-wipe cleaner. Adhesive (stick'n'peel) pads are supplied, and extras can be ordered.
There are a couple of YouTube vids out there.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I take it that an older DC unit doesn’t have the motors, etc, and is basically only a boxcar with pads......?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> I take it that an older DC unit doesn’t have the motors, etc, and is basically only a boxcar with pads......?


Huh??
No, it has motors to drive the pads...
Why would it be D.C., and not have motors??


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That’s what I was wondering......


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Correction*...
Walthers is currently out of stock on the D.C. version, but lists them at $110.
On a train-show video, he says $25.

They list the DCC equipped car at $150.
If LHS shelves ever see them, maybe they'll be cheaper.


----------



## grubeguy (Feb 24, 2017)

I bought one of those years ago and used it once. I've since learned to lightly sand my rails with 320 grit sandpaper, and then add a light coat of 3-in-one oil, or tranny fluid. The oil was laid down in a 4 ft strip and after the train rolls over it a few times, the oil is "applied" to the rest of the rails. I've had zero issues with dead spots in 5 years due to gummed up tracks or loco wheels.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

grubeguy said:


> I've since learned to lightly sand my rails with 320 grit sandpaper, and then add a light coat of 3-in-one oil, or tranny fluid.


----------



## grubeguy (Feb 24, 2017)

I get that response a lot - I read about that on this forum, years ago when I joined. The light oil seals the rails and prevents oxidation, as well as biuldup from the wheel/rail interaction.

I'd never heard of it either, and had used an eraser on my dad's layout when I was a kid. We did this on a monthly basis. 
I emphasize that the first couple of tracks I put down were from 5 (6?) years ago, and I've never (NEVER) had an issue with gummed up tracks or locomotive wheels since. I don't live in an old/dusty house, so I'm not worrying about dust, FWIW.

On that first set of tracks, I have a slight grade on one section - in a six foot span, I have a vertical increase of about 10 inches. I don't have issues with grip in this section.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

There was a list of fluids published on MRH about 3/4 years ago where someone found that polar vs. non-polar fluids makes a huge difference about how well the rails will be cleaned and then stay clean with any residue. ATF was well down the list, but still in the acceptable range. The two top items on the list were Kerosene and WD-40 Contact Cleaner. CRC was third. ATF was deemed acceptable as one of the several 'semi-polar' fluids. 

I recently acquired an HO CMX Track Cleaning Car. I'm impressed. I used lacquer thinner to clean the rails as they suggested, and that seemed to do a very good job. Afterwards, I would smear some kerosene here and there and let the trains spread it. In a dust-free, or close, train room, there should be no further problems for many months.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

CRC ?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Stumpy said:


> CRC ?


Electronics cleaner I think.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

MRH magazine did a article on track cleaning fluids. You might look that up. I'm in the cheap old Transmission oil camp as I've been using it for years and have had no problems (Use it lightly -- a few dabs and let the trains carry it around!)


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Stumpy said:


> CRC ?


It's a contact cleaner for electronics available widely. My guess why it's so high up the list is because it has almost the same formulation as the WD-40 variant.


----------

